# Birthday Party



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

hi, 


Thanks for looking. 


Further info - 
Birthday day is a Thursday.


Your opinions are most welcome 


thanks
T
xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I put before, so them when your birthday comes around you can think of the fab time you had rather than still having to wait a few day of being an age before you get to acknowledge it


----------

